
Show HN: Patching.io - Timeline of awesome apps from Glitch.com - robvanderleek
https://patching.io
======
robvanderleek
FD: I'm building Patching

Everyday a lot of awesome little software apps are created by developers on
glitch.com On Patching you can find the best and latest Glitch apps.

I find it difficult to discover interesting apps on Glitch.com The timeline on
Patching was made for casual browsing from the easy chair. The site uses some
PWA features to also work pretty well on your mobile.

Hope you enjoy it, feedback very much welcome!

